# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Me Fat Fitër Bajrami

## xheladin

*Me rastin festës së madhe të myslimanëve të cilët festojnë Fitër  Bajramin, ju dëshiroj që ditët e festës ti kalojnë në qetësi, gëzim dhe në shoqëri me familje dhe më të afërmit.
ME FAT FITËR BAJRAMI!*

----------


## altruisti_ek84

*Urime Bajrami I Ramazanit Per Te Gjith Besimtaret E Fes Islame*

----------


## fashion_girl

neser eshte Dreka e  Bajramit ?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje gjithe besimtarve te fese islame !

Iu uroj nje feste te kendshme dhe sa me te bereqetshme per te gjithe !

----------


## Veton-Pz

Urime Fiter Bajrami të gjithë besimtarëve të fesë islame, atyre që agjeruan Krijuesi ua pranoft agjerimin.

----------


## Disa

> *Me rastin festës së madhe të myslimanëve të cilët festojnë Fitër  Bajramin, ju dëshiroj që ditët e festës ti kalojnë në qetësi, gëzim dhe në shoqëri me familje dhe më të afërmit.
> ME FAT FITËR BAJRAMI!*


Urime Fiter Bajrami!

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit dhqiptar të konfesionit musliman,  dhe të gjithë muslimanëve kudo në botë, me fat Ju qoftë Fiter Bajrami...
Kalofshit sa më mirë në mesin familiar e shoqëror...*

----------


## strange

Urime edhe nga ana ime të gjithë myslimaneve Fiter Bajrami!

----------


## Daja-GONI

Îshalla zoti na e ka pranuar agjerimin dhe na i ka fale gjynahet.
Nuk e di, eshte apo jo e lejuar nje dite perpara te urohet, por mbase neser nuk do te kem kohe te futem ketu e tu uroj te gjitheve.
Urime te gjithe muslimaneve fiter bajramin, shendet per ju dhe familjet e juaja.

----------


## Nete

Urime fiter bajramin gjithe muslimaneve kado qe jane.

----------


## kriko-38

Ju pranofte agjerimi dhe uroj fiter bajramin te gjith besimtareve musliman.......

----------


## Homer

Urime Bajramin =)

----------


## lisa12

oh neser bajram?Gezuar bajramin te gjithe myslimane kudo qe jane :Globi:

----------


## ximi_abedini

Pershendetje vellezer dhe motra musliman kudo qe jeni ju uroj festen e fiter bajramit dhe te gjitha te mirat ne jet inshalla zoti jav ka pranu agjerimin te gjith muslimaneve qe kan agjeru 

paqa meshira bekimi dhe shpetimi i All-llahut qoft mbi ju vellezer dhe motra

----------


## toni77_toni

Urime fiter bajramin gjithe muslimaneve shqiptar kado qe janë.

toni77  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime festen e Bajramit,Zoti ju kompensoft dhe agjerimi ju pranoft.*

----------


## USA NR1

*Zoti ja pranofte agjerimin te gjitheve qe kane agjeru

ju uroj Fiter Bajramin te gjitheve vellezerve e motrave Shqiptare musliman*

----------


## f.Tahiri

> *Përshendetje vellezer dhe motra musliman kudo qe jeni ju uroj festen e Fiter Bajramit dhe te gjitha te mirat ne jet inshall-llah zoti jau ka pranu agjerimin te gjith muslimaneve qe kan agjeruar.
> 
> Paqja meshira bekimi dhe shpetimi i All-llahut qoft mbi ju vellezer dhe motra.*


*Ue selam alejkum.*

----------


## The_Capital

Te gjithe besimtareve te besimit *Islam* ju uroj festen e Fiter Bajramit.


*Suhejbi.*

----------


## Genti..

Urime Bajrami gjithe shqiptareve .

----------

